# Breeding Question



## JBurton88 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a 90 gal tank with yellow labs (2 males and 2 females then a few smaller males and females as well). I'm trying to breed these things but am having a ton of trouble, none of the females go for the biggest male and whenever the females are interested in the other male the biggest male comes over and disrupts them. I have good temp of water, lots of rocks and room to breed and hide but so far no luck.

should i reduce the tank to just 1 male and like 5+ females if possible?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

You didn't mention the size of the fish, sometimes a change in water with a temperature a couple of degrees cooler might spark mating. Fish will start spawning when they are ready be patient once they start you may have a hard time keeping up with the fry.


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Do you have one flat rock in the tank? Also I agree with the water changes! One method that worked for breeding most my Mbuna was to empty about 20-30% of the tank and leaving it like that for a day or two...then when you refill it use water that's slightly cooler (nothing drastic!). This tends to kick off mating as they think they've been through a season change...


----------

